# Aqua Substrate II+ Anybody familiar with it?



## Quetzalcoatl (13 Feb 2012)

Stumbled upon this site earlier stocking this product. Aqua Substrate II+ 
http://www.aquaworld.ie/26,120,aqua-substrate-ii-black

Has anybody come across this substrate, or have any experience with it? It`s packed with additional nutrients, seems like it could be a viable alternative to Amazonia for those looking to save a few pounds?

The website doesn`t look half bad actually. They stock ADA, and Tropica products. Plus supply custom tanks! OptiWhite rimless 90x45x45cm - 182l (10mm glass) yours for £227.00 Delivered  

Apologies for the blatant plug. But prices like that are too good not to share? 
Disclaimer......I have no affiliation, or interests with Aquaworld.


----------



## Joecoral (13 Feb 2012)

Sounds almost too good to be true


----------



## Alastair (13 Feb 2012)

Looks identical to columbo etc. i may give them a try 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (13 Feb 2012)

> Looks identical to columbo etc. i may give them a try



Believe your on the look out for a new tank Alastair. Have a quick look at the ones on there. I was very suprised? So much so, I`m having grand ideas, that will not go down too well with the wife....   



> Sounds almost too good to be true


Almost too good to be true is normally the case isn`t it? Probably be a £50 tax ontop of prices upon reaching the checkout.


----------



## Alastair (14 Feb 2012)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> > Looks identical to columbo etc. i may give them a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just been having a look on there site at the optiwhites and can honestly say, I'm swaying to getting one from them. Will be emailing them tomorrow regarding total cost and nipping for a 150 or 180 opti and stand. 
In the mean time, I'm going to give that substrate a try so will be getting a couple of bags next week


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (14 Feb 2012)

Nice one mate. I will be interested to see how this transpires? Keep me posted on developments.   

I`m planning something big for the summer. Custom cabinet has been designed, just got to find time to make it. I`ve also been looking around for custom tanks, and various substrate options. That`s what led me to the site! 
I will happily let you play Guinea Pig. When do you plan on setting up with the Aqua Substrate II+ ? After the move I presume?


----------



## Alastair (14 Feb 2012)

Yes mate. Unless I was being dumb I couldn't see cabinets on their site so will mention that in the email I'm sending them. If shipping is more then it might just be worth me sticking to columbo as its only 30 quid a bag here anyway. I think if I'm right it works out at about 26 pound a bag for their stuff, is that right. And I'd prob need 3 maybe 4 bags. They charge 20 euros for delivery to the uk. So would it work out any cheaper?? Hmmmmm 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alzak (15 Feb 2012)

I do have this substrate in my tank as this substrate is made by company in my home country Poland.

Is much better than colombo much heavier and looks more like ADA I have binned my colombo after one year and this one is nearly 3 years old and still work well


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Feb 2012)

Thank You Alzak.

That is very encouraging to know.  
I would be interested to know how much you pay in poland. And could you supply us with any links to suppliers that may ship to the UK?

Thanks for the input.  

  Just seen your location. You are in the West Midlands. Ignore my foolishness!


----------



## Alastair (15 Feb 2012)

alzak said:
			
		

> I do have this substrate in my tank as this substrate is made by company in my home country Poland.
> 
> Is much better than colombo much heavier and looks more like ADA I have binned my colombo after one year and this one is nearly 3 years old and still work well



Alzak, where do you purchase this from then?? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzak (15 Feb 2012)

I bought 6 bags on holiday in Poland and get this here with me .
One bag is around £17 plus shipping cost texture of this substrate is really good and You can get it in two colours brown and black


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Feb 2012)

Quick, quick. Give us a link!


----------



## alzak (15 Feb 2012)

sklep.roslinyakwariowe.pl/podloza/aquasubstrate-czarny-granulat-54kg/607l-p-4560.html

this is link to Polish shop where I get mine from.


----------



## alzak (15 Feb 2012)

owner of this shop is very good with English so if You have any questions he can be helpfull


----------



## alzak (15 Feb 2012)

http://www.aqua-art.pl/ 

and this is manufacture website topletf corner for language change


----------



## Alastair (15 Feb 2012)

£12 pound a bag if I've worked that out correctly and only 30 shipping???? Crickey I'm definitely going that route blaaardy ell! 
Thanks for the link mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (15 Feb 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Yes mate. Unless I was being dumb I couldn't see cabinets on their site so will mention that in the email I'm sending them. If shipping is more then it might just be worth me sticking to columbo as its only 30 quid a bag here anyway. I think if I'm right it works out at about 26 pound a bag for their stuff, is that right. And I'd prob need 3 maybe 4 bags. They charge 20 euros for delivery to the uk. So would it work out any cheaper?? Hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Al don't they do free delivery for orders over a certain amount ?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Feb 2012)

£12.00 for a 5.4kg bag.    Is it just me getting excited by this or what? With shipping costs on top it will still come in under half what I was going to pay for Amazonia!! 

If you are seriously considering it Alastair, we could go in together? We could split the shipping costs, and maybe we might get a discount for ordering a large quantity? We aint too far away from each other either. Denton - Congleton 26 miles. Could meet at The Abyss.   

Thanks Alzak for all the info on this by the way. The manufactures website looks quality too. Although I can`t get it to convert to English which is a shame. 



> Unless I was being dumb I couldn't see cabinets on their site so will mention that in the email I'm sending them


Regarding the cabinet mate. I wasn`t intending on buying from them. The BIG project for the summer was making my own. I have drawn the design. Just need to speak to a local timber yard to do the cuts for me. 
I`ll give you a sneak preview. But   It`s top secret at the min?


----------



## Antipofish (15 Feb 2012)

Have you seen the prices for Optiwhite tanks on there too !?  Crikey, a 30cm cube for about £40 and a 100x45x45 for under £200 !  Alastair, this might be good for you, depending on shipping costs for the tank.


----------



## Alastair (15 Feb 2012)

Oops have just re checked and it's only a 6 litre bag


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (15 Feb 2012)

They don't make bespoke aquarium cabinets but they do sell Ada ones. Ermmmmmmmmmmmm. 
Going halves on delivery sounds good to me mate. Abyss isn't too far either 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (15 Feb 2012)

Quetzalcoatl said:
			
		

> £12.00 for a 5.4kg bag.    Is it just me getting excited by this or what? With shipping costs on top it will still come in under half what I was going to pay for Amazonia!!
> 
> If you are seriously considering it Alastair, we could go in together? We could split the shipping costs, and maybe we might get a discount for ordering a large quantity? We aint too far away from each other either. Denton - Congleton 26 miles. Could meet at The Abyss.
> 
> ...



If you paste the link into google search bar instead, then you can click for google to transfer the page mate like this 

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate ... %26tbo%3Dd

Even the Ada is bloody cheap. Pm me re the substrates mate and I can email the polish supplier and get a quote for it all 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Feb 2012)

> Oops have just re checked and it's only a 6 litre bag


Ahh, Had it in my mind that it was the same size as a bag of the Tesco cat litter, but they are 10kg. How many litres is that . I will probably need about 6-8 bags to do my 1000x450x500. Was planning on going Iwagumi, with high slopes. Would still work out cheaper. Be interesting to know how far 6 bags went for Alzak? Alzak........   



> Abyss isn't too far either


Top shop isn`t it? Awesome livestock, but extortionate prices. Makes me want to turn to the dark side and become a salty every time I go there. They need to sort their plant selection though IMO. Always been a bit dissapointed with the standard stuff they keep. Health is always good though!


----------



## BigTom (15 Feb 2012)

Don't forget about import duty guys, might make things seem a less good value.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (15 Feb 2012)

I will have to work out how much I need mate, then I will be in touch. Probably going to be around 8 if they are only 6ltr bags? But I would rather do the calculations when I`m in a better frame of mind. Off to get some much needed rest after a hectic day!......I`ll be back......



> Don't forget about import duty guys, might make things seem a less good value


And the bubble bursts.   Cheers mate, forgot about that. Any idea how much? Will have to research this more!


----------



## alzak (16 Feb 2012)

BigTom said:
			
		

> Don't forget about import duty guys, might make things seem a less good value.



no import duty on products bought in Poland as this is part of EU

I used 5 bags on 4ft tank


----------



## BigTom (16 Feb 2012)

alzak said:
			
		

> BigTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops, my bad. Saw the non-Euro currency and assumed it was outside the EU. Sorry!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (16 Feb 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong guys. You think 32 euros for 5.4 kg is a bargain   
There is no magic. All these soils are made in pretty much same place with price being similar. So the end price should be quite similar also. The way they work is also similar. It is also not intended for long term use as it simply stops doing what it should after a year being it Colombo, Ada, aqua-art in that case, ebi-gold etc. If you plan the scape to run for 3 years get yourself some gravel and dose water.
I do think opts could be quite nice. Seen couple in person in London ADC. They get it from same guy I believe. Might be worth calling them for the substrate.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (16 Feb 2012)

> Correct me if I am wrong guys. You think 32 euros for 5.4 kg is a bargain



No mate I don`t.  You must of followed the link in the initial post. I linked the site as I was interested to see if anyone had used that particular substrate before. Alzak joined the discussion and pointed us in the direction of a Polish supplier who has it advertised for 59,99 Polish Zloty. £12.00 GBP! Follow the link.
http://sklep.roslinyakwariowe.pl/podloza/aquasubstrate-czarny-granulat-54kg/607l-p-4560.html

The Optiwhites you refer to. Did you mean they came from the Aquaworld Aquariums site I linked?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (17 Feb 2012)

Well when you add a price of shipping comes not that cheap. I am a bit surprised though approximately knowing wholesale prices. 
Regarding optiwhites is a guess. I know aqua-art manager, bought shrimp from him in bulk and i see that this website has their products, their shrimp (pictures) so assuming the tanks would also come from same place as aqua-art also offers tanks. If someone goes ahead and tries this staff would be interesting to hear feedback. Like I say adc might have it. Going there tomorrow and will have a look. As i said dont expect prices to be different from other similar products in uk.


----------



## alzak (17 Feb 2012)

I think this substrate is great value say I need 5 bags so all in total including shipping is £90 so £18 for 5.4kg bag


----------



## Piece-of-fish (18 Feb 2012)

That is not cheap  especially for not that popular soil.
Been to ADC today. They dont have it and never tried.
Cheers.


----------

